# Lyft essentially not letting new drivers join Florida market.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow, my heart skipped several beats when I read 2017 and newer vehicles ONLY. 2016 won't cut it if you want to join. Thank goodness if you have a 2016 they will still let you drive if you are in good standing with the company. I guess you can say grandfathered in, or whatever. WOW, just wow.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Start looking for a used motor/transmission.
This way you don’t have to buy a new car.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

mbd said:


> Start looking for a used motor/transmission.
> This way you don't have to buy a new car.


I keep my engine pretty good filled with full synthetic engine oil. I should definitely get my transmission fluid changed though.


----------



## Icebrand (Jul 16, 2019)

Is this only for Lyft or does it apply to Uber as well?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm annoyed they aren't allowing new subcompact cars in the states. They still are in my market but I don't like this policy as I'm sure it will eventually work its way here. **** u lyft


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Wow, my heart skipped several beats when I read 2017 and newer vehicles ONLY. 2016 won't cut it if you want to join. Thank goodness if you have a 2016 they will still let you drive if you are in good standing with the company. I guess you can say grandfathered in, or whatever. WOW, just wow.


Lol, who's going to invest $10-$15,000+ in a 2017- vehicle so they can earn 50 cents per mile or whatever Florida rates are now.

2020: Pay at 40 cents per mile; all drivers must drive 2019- Bentleys/Rolls Royce and serve Grey Poupon ? :roflmao:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Wow, my heart skipped several beats when I read 2017 and newer vehicles ONLY. 2016 won't cut it if you want to join. Thank goodness if you have a 2016 they will still let you drive if you are in good standing with the company. I guess you can say grandfathered in, or whatever. WOW, just wow.


Are you sure this is for all drivers, not one of the upgrade classes?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

https://www.lyft.com/driver-application-requirements/florida
*Applicant Requirement Checklist*
*Document Requirements*

Driver's license
Vehicle registration
Vehicle insurance
Driver photo
*Vehicle Requirements*

2017 or newer:
New driver applicants
Existing drivers who wish to change their primary vehicle, or add a secondary vehicle, to their profile
Drivers who have an existing, approved vehicle on the platform prior to July 15, 2019 will not be impacted by this requirement

4 doors
5-8 seats, including the driver's


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Wow, my heart skipped several beats when I read 2017 and newer vehicles ONLY. 2016 won't cut it if you want to join. Thank goodness if you have a 2016 they will still let you drive if you are in good standing with the company. I guess you can say grandfathered in, or whatever. WOW, just wow.


would this have anything to do with the leasing program they offer where the ant gets to lease the car and then work for lower rates than those who own their own cars?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> https://www.lyft.com/driver-application-requirements/florida
> *Applicant Requirement Checklist*
> *Document Requirements*
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, who's going to invest $10-$15,000+ in a 2017- vehicle so they can earn 50 cents per mile or whatever Florida rates are now.


One of the reasons that F*ub*a*r* is having problems finding drivers for its Uber WAV level is that no one is willing to pay almost forty thousand dollars (2019 prices) to equip a vehicle for Access so that he can collect 1979 cab rates to pay off the note. Instead, it must address the demand for Accessibles through the Uber Taxi platform, here. Uber did get sued by a notorious do-gooder organisation here over that.

Gr*yft*'s thinking here seems to be similarly wrong-headed.



nouberipo said:


> would this have anything to do with the leasing program they offer where the ant gets to lease the car and then work for lower rates than those who own their own cars?


You would not be the first to suspect this. You are not going to be the last.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, who's going to invest $10-$15,000+ in a 2017- vehicle so they can earn 50 cents per mile or whatever Florida rates are now.
> 
> 2020: Pay at 40 cents per mile; all drivers must drive 2019- Bentleys/Rolls Royce and serve Grey Poupon ? :roflmao:


I have loads of Brown poupou, pax's won't know the difference.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Market saturation, Lyft is correcting it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Wow.


All those lawsuits are taking a toll.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> All those lawsuits are taking a toll.


Unlike most states, FL does not require an inspection sticker, therefore I would think that there are some banged up cars driving on Lyft's platform?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Unlike most states, FL does not require an inspection sticker, therefore I would think that there are some banged up cars driving on Lyft's platform?


All TNC cars that operate in the Washington Metropolitan Area must have inspection stickers, but, we still have more than a few Uber Hoopties here. I have ridden in more than one of them.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

most impressive


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> would this have anything to do with the leasing program they offer where the ant gets to lease the car and then work for lower rates than those who own their own cars?


I posited this last night.

They push new ants to the rentals, which I'm sure they get a kickback on. They also pay less per mile so they get slightly more per mile driven. Those pennies per mile add up so Lyft might only lose hundreds of millions instead of billions.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Icebrand said:


> Is this only for Lyft or does it apply to Uber as well?


Only for Lyft in Florida.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Wow, my heart skipped several beats when I read 2017 and newer vehicles ONLY. 2016 won't cut it if you want to join. Thank goodness if you have a 2016 they will still let you drive if you are in good standing with the company. I guess you can say grandfathered in, or whatever. WOW, just wow.


Newer & Shinier than Uber . . .

They only want NEW STUFF.


----------



## Bobby06102019 (Jul 11, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> https://www.lyft.com/driver-application-requirements/florida
> *Applicant Requirement Checklist*
> *Document Requirements*
> 
> ...


Seriously!! I'm going to cut my loses and look for another job if that happened in my area.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> I posited this last night.
> 
> They push new ants to the rentals, which I'm sure they get a kickback on. They also pay less per mile so they get slightly more per mile driven. Those pennies per mile add up so Lyft might only lose hundreds of millions instead of billions.


Yep. Going for perfect model when ants are driving essentially cars rented through Lyft and getting paid for time only (lyft might even start paying for gas through issuing gas card) - boom ! and any potential requirements for minimum wage are fully met!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Unlike most states, FL does not require an inspection sticker, therefore I would think that there are some banged up cars driving on Lyft's platform?


Banged up you say, naw, more like Flintstone cars after they're retired from the demolition derby.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Doing some thinking about this. First, if you think about it, how many FULL TIME drivers would be eligible to purchase a 2017 car or higher based on their income which you need to purchase a car if not paying cash straight up? Not many if any. This is a way to get rid of full time drivers. THIS may be the start of getting rid of full timers as they see what is going on in California with the bill that just passed. The second thing to consider is that since most cannot get a car based on their current income, they would be forced to lease it through the Lyft Express program. Those driving under this scheme make less per mile and for their time thus making Lyft more money. By having most of their drivers eventually driving under the lease program they can then really control the rides/times/etc. In other words those drivers will be employees by any sense of the word but they will be curtailed from working enough hours to classify them as full time (if the bill that has passed in California makes its way across the US in terms of its impact). The other thing to consider is that if one can afford a 2017 model or higher they a.) probably don't need to drive for the rideshares and only do it for recreation/pleasure (I cannot relate but to each their own) and b.) they will not be logged on full time as they either don't need to drive or they have full-time jobs which is how they were able to finance their 2017 cars in the first place.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> Doing some thinking about this. First, if you think about it, how many FULL TIME drivers would be eligible to purchase a 2017 car or higher based on their income which you need to purchase a car if not paying cash straight up? Not many if any. This is a way to get rid of full time drivers. THIS may be the start of getting rid of full timers as they see what is going on in California with the bill that just passed. The second thing to consider is that since most cannot get a car based on their current income, they would be forced to lease it through the Lyft Express program. Those driving under this scheme make less per mile and for their time thus making Lyft more money. By having most of their drivers eventually driving under the lease program they can then really control the rides/times/etc. In other words those drivers will be employees by any sense of the word but they will be curtailed from working enough hours to classify them as full time (if the bill that has passed in California makes its way across the US in terms of its impact). The other thing to consider is that if one can afford a 2017 model or higher they a.) probably don't need to drive for the rideshares and only do it for recreation/pleasure (I cannot relate but to each their own) and b.) they will not be logged on full time as they either don't need to drive or they have full-time jobs which is how they were able to finance their 2017 cars in the first place.


Full time drivers cannot even finance a new car because most banks and financial institutions won't accept Uber/Lyft driving as legitimate employment.


----------



## Lostinspace1 (Jul 26, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Full time drivers cannot even finance a new car because most banks and financial institutions won't accept Uber/Lyft driving as legitimate employment.


Legitimate banks/ financial institutions absolutely not... BUT, there is no shortage of "buy here, pay here" places in Florida, especially Miami, Orlando, and Jacksonville that have 0 problems getting you into something almost new and financing you at almost 30% interest with a ridiculous downpayment, no questions asked. Welcome to Florida ?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lostinspace1 said:


> Legitimate banks/ financial institutions absolutely not... BUT, there is no shortage of "buy here, pay here" places in Florida, especially Miami, Orlando, and Jacksonville that have 0 problems getting you into something almost new and financing you at almost 30% interest with a ridiculous downpayment, no questions asked. Welcome to Florida ?


And the contract will most likely exclude rideshare, so when they catch ants doing what ants do, they go and repo the car. Rinse and repeat. :whistling:


----------



## Lostinspace1 (Jul 26, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> And the contract will most likely exclude rideshare, so when they catch ants doing what ants do, they go and repo the car. Rinse and repeat. :whistling:


That's right. Or when they default on those bi-weekly payments


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> would this have anything to do with the leasing program they offer where the ant gets to lease the car and then work for lower rates than those who own their own cars?


Probably. If someone leases the vehicle from them that ought to only show more that they are an employee not a contractor.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

All the new drivers, pre 2017 cars will drive with Uber, post 2017 will do both apps..
Uber will get saturated with extra drivers and if Florida goes forced min wage, Uber will be forced to pay extra drivers ( maybe testing this for California market )?
rentals - they know how to get drivers for rental ... very easy for them.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

mbd said:


> All the new drivers, pre 2017 cars will drive with Uber, post 2017 will do both apps..
> Uber will get saturated with extra drivers and if Florida goes forced min wage, Uber will be forced to pay extra drivers ( maybe testing this for California market )?
> rentals - they know how to get drivers for rental ... very easy for them.


Already with Uber here (Volusia County Florida) it is typical for me to get 1-2 pings in a six hour period. For Lyft OTOH during that same period I typically get 7-12 pings. Without Lyft there is no way rideshare would be worth it for me.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

The express program could very well be it 

The difference between us and Canada is lyft doesn't have express here and could be why we can still use 2012 cars or newer


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Unlike most states, FL does not require an inspection sticker, therefore I would think that there are some banged up cars driving on Lyft's platform?


I saw a banged up old Lyft vehicle today in Florida. As a passenger I would be disgusted to be ridden in such vehicle


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

New Uber said:


> I saw a banged up old Lyft vehicle today in Florida. As a passenger I would be disgusted to be ridden in such vehicle


he probably can't afford to repair it with recent price cuts


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yet another reason we're not Independent Contractors. We can't use the cars we want to use.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Market saturation, Lyft is correcting it.


Yep! And they can simply change the requirements if the herd gets too thin. This is great news for existing drivers. Wished they'd do it here!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Baby step

Smoke signal to Uber

Uber turn to respond

Soon it will be all states

Then no grandfathering

Drivers get what they asked for....restrict supply

Riders get a taste to help,swallow hire fares


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Market saturation, Lyft is correcting it.


Ok. The question is why? Why now? Why would Lyft care? Basically, what's in it for Lyft?

Uber and Lyft have used driver saturation as a business model for years - how else to combat the extreme driver turnover rates? Now all of a sudden over-saturation is a problem for Lyft? Again - why? I don't buy it, and am wondering what this is really about because it makes no sense to me.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

CTK said:


> Ok. The question is why? Why now? Why would Lyft care? Basically, what's in it for Lyft?
> 
> Uber and Lyft have used driver saturation as a business model for years - how else to combat the extreme driver turnover rates? Now all of a sudden over-saturation is a problem for Lyft? Again - why? I don't buy it, and am wondering what this is really about because it makes no sense to me.


Makes perfect sense to me. There is a huge glut in drivers so lyft is taking advantage of it's leverage.

If you order a lyft, it will be big and new vehicle. This will also force it to be only part time drivers with new cars and lease/slave drivers.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

only a complete idiot would do ride"share "in a 2017 lol a 20+K car at less than $2 a mile hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha

my xl only is worth 3K & is a pis with 230K and i have to screen half of the xl requests lol & you in a 2017

hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha

theyre really not going to throw uber lyft in prison they actually trying to go lower hahaha hahaha hahaha

these apps are 100% organized crime
hahaha hahaha hahaha 100% corruption the us government, labor department, fbi has legalized human trafficking & slavery, the 13th amendment hasbenn abolished just build an app and call it "sharing" & you get carte blanche to human traffic over 15+ million times per day
amerikkka ef yeah

here buy my 2017 model with 150,000+ miles on it im sure its 10k under blue book by then hahahaha hahahaha


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CTK said:


> Ok. The question is why? Why now? Why would Lyft care? Basically, what's in it for Lyft?
> 
> Uber and Lyft have used driver saturation as a business model for years - how else to combat the extreme driver turnover rates? Now all of a sudden over-saturation is a problem for Lyft? Again - why? I don't buy it, and am wondering what this is really about because it makes no sense to me.


What's in it for Lyft:

New recruits are in 2017 or newer cars, no more 2002 beat up Hyundai's. Newer cars are far more attractive to customers than 15 year old cars.
It throttles the amount of drivers, good news for current drivers.
If driver numbers drop below Lyft's threshold, they open the throttle. Simple.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Already with Uber here (Volusia County Florida) it is typical for me to get 1-2 pings in a six hour period. For Lyft OTOH during that same period I typically get 7-12 pings. Without Lyft there is no way rideshare would be worth it for me.


How many of those Lyft pings are in the hood.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the reasons that F*ub*a*r* is having problems finding drivers for its Uber WAV level is that no one is willing to pay almost forty thousand dollars (2019 prices) to equip a vehicle for Access so that he can collect 1979 cab rates to pay off the note.


In my city, the municipality runs a public access service, which is paid for by property taxes. Probably for the same reason, no one will do it. You used to see a lot of van with lifts in the back as taxi's, but they are really vanishing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> In my city, the municipality runs a public access service, which is paid for by property taxes. Probably for the same reason, no one will do it. You used to see a lot of van with lifts in the back as taxi's, but they are really vanishing.


In Washington, D.C., the government provides grants to cab drivers toward the purchase of an accessible. There are several taxes that the District of Columbia imposes on TNC trips that either begin or end there. One of the taxes is a one per-cent tax that funds the grants for the cab drivers. This is likely one reason why Uber addresses the demand for accessibles through its Uber Taxi platform. Some do-gooders did sue Uber over this. VIA simply pays one or two cab drivers one hundred sixty greenbacks to be out there for an eight hour shift. The driver can hack as normal, but, when a request comes to him for an accessible ride, he must cover it. If he has a customer, he can complete the trip, then cover the request. Lyft does nothing and has not been sued Y-E-T.

In addition, there is Federal and local (D.C., Maryland and Virginia) money that pays people to haul those in need of those services. Funding comes from a variety of sources.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> How many of those Lyft pings are in the hood.


Very few because I don't work in the hood unless I am very desperate. Today was totally the opposite though. Four Uber pings, zero for Lyft. This doesn't happen very often though.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WTH is it with Florida, cheap rates and drivers wanting the abuse? Is it because you are either retired or a complete broke ass? I do not get how they squeeze you like that in Florida, whenever I have been it seems like a nice state, what the hell is going on over there?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> WTH is it with Florida, cheap rates and drivers wanting the abuse? Is it because you are either retired or a complete broke ass? I do not get how they squeeze you like that in Florida, whenever I have been it seems like a nice state, what the hell is going on over there?


Lots of desperate people. Ever increasing rents. And lots of people hooked on drugs. Add too all the retirees who don't care if they only make $3 an hour.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> What's in it for Lyft:
> 
> New recruits are in 2017 or newer cars, no more 2002 beat up Hyundai's. Newer cars are far more attractive to customers than 15 year old cars.
> It throttles the amount of drivers, good news for current drivers.
> If driver numbers drop below Lyft's threshold, they open the throttle. Simple.


Here's what this statement misses:

Lyft killed Primetime in an effort to win riders from Uber. Result? Riders comparing at events or otherwise busy times were thrilled!! Hooray!! Lyft is MUCH cheaper!!! Problem? They couldn't get a ride because all the drivers are taking higher-paying Uber rides.

Now Lyft has changed car requirements - no more than two year old vehicles. Riders are all: Hooray!! Nicer cars!! Problem? They won't be able to get a ride because Lyft drivers make less than minimum wage and can't afford new cars. The drivers can however afford the 15 year old POS Uber allows, so the drivers are now working Uber only - once again Lyft riders are shown what a completely unreliable service Lyft is.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

CTK said:


> Ok. The question is why? Why now? Why would Lyft care? Basically, what's in it for Lyft?
> 
> Uber and Lyft have used driver saturation as a business model for years - how else to combat the extreme driver turnover rates? Now all of a sudden over-saturation is a problem for Lyft? Again - why? I don't buy it, and am wondering what this is really about because it makes no sense to me.


Why? Most full-time Lyft drivers couldn't get financed, based on Lyft income, to get a 2017 car or higher thus getting rid of the full-timers. At some point in the future, full time drivers may become required as we as seeing is happening in California. Second, if you lease the cars through their program they are paying drivers lower rates. Again, if you use your own car you are paid "higher" rates but if you lease you are paid even lower rates. So, eventually they will have all of these drivers who are leasing through their program 2017 cars and higher all the while they will be paying out less. Simultaneously they will be able to control, through the lease program, the amount of money drivers earn and the number of pings they get. It is all about control. If it looks like they will go over "part-time" status they can throttle all rides. Control and greed is what is in it for Lyft. As for drivers, it is further exploitation as I will make the assumption here that those who cannot afford to buy their own cars are also not in a position to be leasing one and being exploited while doing it. The drivers lose either way but this Lyft model is just taking exploitation up a notch. Also, if you have a 2017 or higher of your own, you will get less pings as they have to send the pings to the lower paid drivers who are leasing the cars. If you have a 2017 or higher car of your own you are probably working a full-time job thus keeping you as a part-time driver time wise. They need to make sure their workforce, and yes drivers are employees, stay part-time so that they don't have to end up paying benefits, back pay, overtime, minimum wage, etc..


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Why? Most full-time Lyft drivers couldn't get financed, based on Lyft income, to get a 2017 car or higher thus getting rid of the full-timers. At some point in the future, full time drivers may become required as we as seeing is happening in California. Second, if you lease the cars through their program they are paying drivers lower rates. Again, if you use your own car you are paid "higher" rates but if you lease you are paid even lower rates. So, eventually they will have all of these drivers who are leasing through their program 2017 cars and higher all the while they will be paying out less. Simultaneously they will be able to control, through the lease program, the amount of money drivers earn and the number of pings they get. It is all about control. If it looks like they will go over "part-time" status they can throttle all rides. Control and greed is what is in it for Lyft. As for drivers, it is further exploitation as I will make the assumption here that those who cannot afford to buy their own cars are also not in a position to be leasing one and being exploited while doing it. The drivers lose either way but this Lyft model is just taking exploitation up a notch. Also, if you have a 2017 or higher of your own, you will get less pings as they have to send the pings to the lower paid drivers who are leasing the cars. If you have a 2017 or higher car of your own you are probably working a full-time job thus keeping you as a part-time driver time wise. They need to make sure their workforce, and yes drivers are employees, stay part-time so that they don't have to end up paying benefits, back pay, overtime, minimum wage, etc..


Florida drivers cannot make enough on Lyft alone to pay lease payments - no way.

Also, why worry about employee status only in Florida?

I still don't get Lyft's game plan with this, but don't buy your scenario here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In Florida there's 2 types of people,

People who can afford a car under 3 years old,
And people who are willing to be ride-share drivers.

There's not much overlap.

This will decimate the part timers, gut the full timers (within 6 months to a year) and destroy lyfts driver base within a year.

Let's assume 95% turnover in 12 months...

there goes their current drivers,

Let's remove the vast majority of part timers, (as you need an extremely new car)

And what we have left is those willing to do lyfts rental program.

Lyft drivers who can only take lyft pings...

Me thinks they cut that pie too many times and they just haven't realized it yet.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lyft will change the rules later on I can almost guarantee it. 
Person asking Lyft if their car is good to go->
2019: "2016? go !$## youself scumbag! We don't want you're hobo %$$ driving for our fine company."
2020: "Oh 2002? Yeah we'll take you onboard right away sir!"


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Full time drivers cannot even finance a new car because most banks and financial institutions won't accept Uber/Lyft driving as legitimate employment.


This is simply not true. Maybe if your not putting any money down. i put 4k down on my corolla and listed Uber as employment, left with my car same day. 1.5 years later payed my car off 1/4 of the loan time. Its the Amount you put down that makes them take you seriously no matter what job you do.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

2017 or newer. That is all but guaranteeing a major financial loss for drivers there. Sad.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Why? Most full-time Lyft drivers couldn't get financed, based on Lyft income, to get a 2017 car or higher thus getting rid of the full-timers. At some point in the future, full time drivers may become required as we as seeing is happening in California. Second, if you lease the cars through their program they are paying drivers lower rates. Again, if you use your own car you are paid "higher" rates but if you lease you are paid even lower rates. So, eventually they will have all of these drivers who are leasing through their program 2017 cars and higher all the while they will be paying out less. Simultaneously they will be able to control, through the lease program, the amount of money drivers earn and the number of pings they get. It is all about control. If it looks like they will go over "part-time" status they can throttle all rides. Control and greed is what is in it for Lyft. As for drivers, it is further exploitation as I will make the assumption here that those who cannot afford to buy their own cars are also not in a position to be leasing one and being exploited while doing it. The drivers lose either way but this Lyft model is just taking exploitation up a notch. Also, if you have a 2017 or higher of your own, you will get less pings as they have to send the pings to the lower paid drivers who are leasing the cars. If you have a 2017 or higher car of your own you are probably working a full-time job thus keeping you as a part-time driver time wise. They need to make sure their workforce, and yes drivers are employees, stay part-time so that they don't have to end up paying benefits, back pay, overtime, minimum wage, etc..


what is with companies trying to pay less rather than pay more. i thought companies have ethics and values and try to take care of their workers ?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

June132017 said:


> Wow, my heart skipped several beats when I read 2017 and newer vehicles ONLY. 2016 won't cut it if you want to join. Thank goodness if you have a 2016 they will still let you drive if you are in good standing with the company. I guess you can say grandfathered in, or whatever. WOW, just wow.


And, come Jan 2020 ****ing lyft is eliminating the MB C class vehicles from Lux.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

As long as they have an abundance of drivers. Why not upgrade?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> This is simply not true. Maybe if your not putting any money down. i put 4k down on my corolla and listed Uber as employment, left with my car same day. 1.5 years later payed my car off 1/4 of the loan time. Its the Amount you put down that makes them take you seriously no matter what job you do.


I also put Uber as my employer, as well as other apps, I also got a car loan for a precertfified car. I did put a cash payment down & had a trade in. Plus, I have good credit. The credit and the down payment are what matter.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I also put Uber as my employer, as well as other apps, I also got a car loan for a precertfified car. I did put a cash payment down & had a trade in. Plus, I have good credit. The credit and the down payment are what matter.


You are 1in 50 that drivers for Uber, most Uber/ lyft drivers are deadbeats. That's why they drive for Uber, they can't get a better job because of their credit history. 
I was able to buy a new Toyota Prius just on my credit score with no money down, and no job verification. I have an 800 score because I pay my bills.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You are 1in 50 that drivers for Uber, most Uber/ lyft drivers are deadbeats. That's why they drive for Uber, they can't get a better job because of their credit history.
> I was able to buy a new Toyota Prius just on my credit score with no money down, and no job verification. I have an 800 score because I pay my bills.


I guess I don't like the term deadbeats for drivers. I've met some nice, educated ones like me who do this f/t because our former professional careers are either obsolete, were outsourced or because we are in our 50s.

Great credit score you have!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I guess I don't like the term deadbeats for drivers. I've met some nice, educated ones like me who do this f/t because our former professional careers are either obsolete, were outsourced or because we are in our 50s.
> 
> Great credit score you have!


I've met many good drivers that are responsible, but those are the minority. Too many people use the lease program to get a car for other purposes and only drive enough to make the lease fees, these people are the real problem, they have no investment in their cars like we do and don't have the insurance cost. Uber and Lyft's lease program are undercutting those of us use their own vehicles.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

NEWBIES IF YOU'RE LISTENING PLEASE DON'T BUY A NEW CAR TO DRIVE FOR UBER AND LYFT. LOOK FOR SOMETHING BETTER. Of course, if anyone listened the pool would dry up and they'd be forced to loosen up their requirements


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> Doing some thinking about this. First, if you think about it, how many FULL TIME drivers would be eligible to purchase a 2017 car or higher based on their income which you need to purchase a car if not paying cash straight up? Not many if any. This is a way to get rid of full time drivers. THIS may be the start of getting rid of full timers as they see what is going on in California with the bill that just passed. The second thing to consider is that since most cannot get a car based on their current income, they would be forced to lease it through the Lyft Express program. Those driving under this scheme make less per mile and for their time thus making Lyft more money. By having most of their drivers eventually driving under the lease program they can then really control the rides/times/etc. In other words those drivers will be employees by any sense of the word but they will be curtailed from working enough hours to classify them as full time (if the bill that has passed in California makes its way across the US in terms of its impact). The other thing to consider is that if one can afford a 2017 model or higher they a.) probably don't need to drive for the rideshares and only do it for recreation/pleasure (I cannot relate but to each their own) and b.) they will not be logged on full time as they either don't need to drive or they have full-time jobs which is how they were able to finance their 2017 cars in the first place.


-----------------------
Yes, interesting points. I have long felt that both U/L have made changes that make it very difficult for drivers to be FULL TIME. 
It is very easy for them to keep " employees at a part time level. The drivers are just not scheduled over 30 hours per week ( like the grocery industry ). My question is - will we be talking about hours logged on or hours that a pax is in the car ? Big difference in the two.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I was able to buy a new Toyota Prius just on my credit score with no money down, and no job verification. I have an 800 score because I pay my bills.


I was able to get near the same in 2016 but with a 675 credit score. Go figure.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Florida ranks 51 out off all State for math skills. Perfect trial market


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Florida ranks 51 out off all State for math skills. Perfect trial market


Florida ranks last in most categories, except skin cancer, ******** still fighting the Civil War, 13 year olds having their 2nd or 3rd kid, STDs and unlicensed drivers without insurance. Florida's new State emblem is a decayed brain.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Florida ranks 51 out off all State for math skills. Perfect trial market


I think most markets lack math skills and or rate high in denial / delusion


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> Doing some thinking about this. First, if you think about it, how many FULL TIME drivers would be eligible to purchase a 2017 car or higher based on their income which you need to purchase a car if not paying cash straight up? Not many if any. This is a way to get rid of full time drivers. THIS may be the start of getting rid of full timers as they see what is going on in California with the bill that just passed. The second thing to consider is that since most cannot get a car based on their current income, they would be forced to lease it through the Lyft Express program. Those driving under this scheme make less per mile and for their time thus making Lyft more money. By having most of their drivers eventually driving under the lease program they can then really control the rides/times/etc. In other words those drivers will be employees by any sense of the word but they will be curtailed from working enough hours to classify them as full time (if the bill that has passed in California makes its way across the US in terms of its impact). The other thing to consider is that if one can afford a 2017 model or higher they a.) probably don't need to drive for the rideshares and only do it for recreation/pleasure (I cannot relate but to each their own) and b.) they will not be logged on full time as they either don't need to drive or they have full-time jobs which is how they were able to finance their 2017 cars in the first place.


They can't survive without full-timers.

The very bedrock core and by far the most important part of the rideshare business is the Mon thru Fri commute, and the vast majority of those trips are being done by FULL-TIMERS.

You'll have to find you're explanation elsewhere.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Yep there is a long list of cars that are not longer approved for lyft. Meanwhile uber will allow you drive your 2004 caprice with 123,987 miles on it, faded seats, manual windows and enough rust to cause AOC to have heart attack.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> https://www.lyft.com/driver-application-requirements/florida
> *Applicant Requirement Checklist*
> *Document Requirements*
> 
> ...


That's crazy, If you can afford a 2017 car you don't need to drive for Lyft. Plus you shouldn't ruin a new car by putting so many miles on it for basically nothing when you deduct the mileage.

I guess they already have too many drivers so that's good for the existing drivers and if they find they need more they can always change the rule to an older year, though they lose out on people who wanted to join who had a 2016 who won't know of any new changes. Hopefully they will be disgusted by Lyft.

It's crazy to have an old rule that says cars 10 years old are okay, and Uber allowed up to 15 year old cars in some areas to then go to a car 2 years of newer only.



Ssgcraig said:


> Unlike most states, FL does not require an inspection sticker, therefore I would think that there are some banged up cars driving on Lyft's platform?


It can't be too bad, any customer can complain and the driver would have to explain and send pictures.



New Uber said:


> I saw a banged up old Lyft vehicle today in Florida. As a passenger I would be disgusted to be ridden in such vehicle


I would report it unless the driver told me that their kid has cancer and they need money for the treatment and I would tell them to go to St. Jude's Hospital. or one that helps kids free.



peteyvavs said:


> I've met many good drivers that are responsible, but those are the minority. Too many people use the lease program to get a car for other purposes and only drive enough to make the lease fees, these people are the real problem, they have no investment in their cars like we do and don't have the insurance cost. Uber and Lyft's lease program are undercutting those of us use their own vehicles.


It's pure stupidity to buy a new car for Lyft when the miles you are putting on it will make it worthless in no time. 500 miles a week is 26000 a year plus your regular use of the car so in 4 years you lose any warranty up to 100K for powertrain or whatever. New cars may also specify that you have to have your oil changed every 3000 miles or every 3 months or whatever so 3000 miles goes quick for Lyft with all the empty miles.

I think they are just upping their ante and want really dumb drivers who are dumb enough to use a 2017 or newer car.

Also Florida is huge. I drove a while in SW Florida and it was horribly slow and awful. There is no way they can expect to lease cars unless it's in Tampa or Miami/Ft Lauderdale or Orlando. You need to be in a busy area to make a bit of money and in the summer when the snowbirds and tourists are gone good luck making much of anything.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> All TNC cars that operate in the Washington Metropolitan Area must have inspection stickers, but, we still have more than a few Uber Hoopties here. I have ridden in more than one of them.


Did you called my car a hoop tie ?
You messing with the wrong UBER driver, old timer!!!


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> what is with companies trying to pay less rather than pay more. i thought companies have ethics and values and try to take care of their workers ?


Which planet are you coming from?



Invisible said:


> I also put Uber as my employer, as well as other apps, I also got a car loan for a precertfified car. I did put a cash payment down & had a trade in. Plus, I have good credit. The credit and the down payment are what matter.


Do they allow you ride share while financing, or you must to keep that secret?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Did you called my car a hoop tie ? You messing with the wrong UBER driver, old timer!!!


My tendency would be to doubt that. I have had only one Spanish speaking driver on UberX. It was, in fact, my most recent trip where the tables got turned. The Uber car to the ball park was acceptable and the driver was a nice guy. He did not know where he was going, but, I expected that.

On the other hand, this time the cab was a hoopty, smelled, the driver obviously did not bathe and he did not know where he was going.

Usually, it is the reverse, but, this time, it was not.

I doubt that the UberX driver who took us to the park was you. He had just become a father and it is his first child. The guy had come to New York from El Salvador and had just moved to Silver Spring, as he had just gotten a job there. He had driven UberX in New York.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I also put Uber as my employer, as well as other apps, I also got a car loan for a precertfified car. I did put a cash payment down & had a trade in. Plus, I have good credit. The credit and the down payment are what matter.


Credit doesn't matter at all when buying a car. Only cash in hand matters. I have awful credit, and two times secured financing because I had cash money on the table. One of those times, I didn't even have income!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I wouldn't buy jack unless you're in a really good market. Uber will probably keep slashing rates and tamping down surges until it's no longer viable. Stay within your means and buy something you'll be happy with for years to come


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> Yes, interesting points. I have long felt that both U/L have made changes that make it very difficult for drivers to be FULL TIME.
> It is very easy for them to keep " employees at a part time level. The drivers are just not scheduled over 30 hours per week ( like the grocery industry ). My question is - will we be talking about hours logged on or hours that a pax is in the car ? Big difference in the two.


I believe we are algorithmically part time now.
Pings are slow and it takes forever to make $20.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Negg said:


> Yep there is a long list of cars that are not longer approved for lyft. Meanwhile uber will allow you drive your 2004 caprice with 123,987 miles on it, faded seats, manual windows and enough rust to cause AOC to have heart attack.


Dude Caprice stopped being made in 1996 for the USA. Those looked to be some really good cars back then. That and the 1996 Taurus seemed to be pretty good.


----------

